# Brigadier-General Jean-Robert Bernier assumes the duties of Surgeon General



## old medic (14 Jul 2012)

New Surgeon General Appointed for the Canadian Forces
NR-12.146 - July 10, 2012
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=4305

OTTAWA – Brigadier-General Jean-Robert Bernier assumed the duties of Surgeon General for the Canadian Forces (CF) from Commodore Hans Jung in a ceremony held today at the CF Health Services Group Headquarters. The change of command ceremony was presided over by Rear-Admiral Andrew Smith, Chief of Military Personnel, in the presence of senior CF leaders and notable national health officials.

“Through his commitment to the ill and injured, the implementation of the Computer Assisted Rehabilitation Environment (CAREN) system, as well as the recent Accreditation of the CF Health Services, Commodore Hans Jung has continually demonstrated his dedication to ensuring a healthy and formidable fighting force,” said Rear-Admiral Smith. “I have full confidence in the leadership and expertise of Brigadier-General Bernier, who will ensure continued professionalism and dedication to the health of our men and women in uniform.”

“In assuming command of such a competent, disciplined, and internationally renowned formation of health and scientific professionals, I must express my profound appreciation for the outstanding leadership of Commodore Jung and the impressive skill of our personnel, both civilian and military" said Brigadier-General Bernier. "Through their incredible dedication to the welfare of our comrades-in-arms, no one better represents the honour, self-sacrifice, and nobility of the Canadian Forces. My role will be to build on this solid foundation in serving Canada and in promoting, protecting, and restoring the health of military personnel."

“From my days as a medical officer on board HMCS Provider, to the great task of leading the CF Health Services Group, I always knew that my job was a rewarding one,” said Commodore Jung. “I am extremely proud of the dedication and effort displayed by our people as we met the many challenges of supporting CF operations and providing excellent healthcare both at home and abroad. Their numerous accomplishments are truly remarkable and reflect their ongoing commitment to quality.”

An infantry officer before studying medicine, Brigadier-General Bernier, has now become Canada’s 38th Surgeon General. Added to this important responsibility, Brigadier-General Bernier also assumes the roles of Commander of CF Health Services Group, Honorary Physician to the Queen, and Director General Health Services. He previously held the appointment of Deputy Surgeon General and was promoted to his current rank on June 26, 2012.

For Commodore Jung, the ceremony marks the end of a 31-year career as a CF Medical Officer. Having assumed the appointments of Surgeon General, Commander of CF Health Services Group, Honorary Physician to the Queen, and Director General Health Services in 2009, he leaves with a feeling of great satisfaction that he has had the opportunity to lead a formation of highly-trained health professionals, recognized both nationally and internationally for their excellence.

The Surgeon General is the senior departmental advisor on all matters related to health. The mission of the CF Health Services Group is to provide full-spectrum, quality health services to Canada’s fighting forces wherever they serve. CF Health Services Group has over 6,400 Regular Force, Reserve, and civilian personnel in more than 40 health professions serving in over 120 units and detachments across Canada and overseas.


----------

